# Green Crack 7ft × 5.5ft scrog



## Lesso (May 28, 2017)

Back with another flood and drain scrog. This time i have 3 hso green crack, and one thseeds sage n sour. I started barneys farms lsd and amnesia lemon but they didnt make it to the scrog. I started these on april 27 and they broke ground on april 29. So currently i am in week 4 of veg and by the looks of it i will veg 2 or 3 more weeks until my screen is full. My screen is 7 ft by 5.5 feet. I started them on a 8 bulb t5 then switched to a dimmable hps 1000. Due to the size of the screen i added a kind k5 xl 1000 for more light. I know, i know.....im mixing lights on the screen.....not to worry. Its done in the name of testing as this is my first time with an led. If it goes well i will eliminate the hid light on the next grow. 
My nutes are GH 3 part, cal magic, silica blast, and ph down as needed. Using ro water. Flooding twice daily. Pearlite and felt pots. 
Im very happy with my four finalists. They are healthy and strong. I will walk through the beginning and the last post will be current as of may 28.


----------



## Lesso (May 28, 2017)

Humble beginnings.... 

View attachment IMG_2957.jpg


View attachment IMG_2958.jpg


View attachment 514843972.jpg


View attachment IMG_2956.jpg


----------



## Lesso (May 28, 2017)

Then this happened two days later....the table tipped over....killing the lsd and spilling all the plants into a pile of perlite and horror. 

View attachment 514842152.jpg


----------



## Lesso (May 28, 2017)

Placed them as best i could into the pots and best guessed the name tags based on where i found the plant in the pile nearest to the name tag. Your guess is as good as mine. The green cracks were the biggest plants before catastrophe struck, so im relatively sure they were renamed correctly. But a few days later you would never had known anything was amiss. 

View attachment IMG_2987.jpg


View attachment IMG_2986.jpg


View attachment IMG_2985.jpg


----------



## Lesso (May 28, 2017)

Then about a 2 weeks later.... 

View attachment 516568456.jpg


View attachment IMG_3075.jpg


View attachment IMG_3076.jpg


----------



## Lesso (May 28, 2017)

Then about 4 days later....
The runt is amnesia lemon by barneys farm. I pulled it from the table as it is useless to the scrog. I learned my lesson with runts on my last scrog. She shall be vegged elsewhere. 

View attachment 516846600.jpg


View attachment 517262386.jpg


View attachment 517262509.jpg


----------



## Lesso (May 28, 2017)

The screen and kind led is in place. Second tucked pic is from today. 

View attachment IMG_3109.jpg


View attachment 517686872.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2017)

Very interesting. Quick come back from the spill and they look great. Nice work.


----------



## Lesso (May 28, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Very interesting. Quick come back from the spill and they look great. Nice work.



Thanks RB. And Thanks for checking out my grow


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2017)

I absolutely love the strain green crack.  I hope to have a female cross of that outside this summer... enjoy this grow.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 28, 2017)

Man I bet that sucked bad! Glad everything made a quick recovery. Should be an awesome grow.


----------



## Lesso (May 29, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Man I bet that sucked bad! Glad everything made a quick recovery. Should be an awesome grow.



Thanks bomb...yeah it sucked but they came back strong. Your grow look incredible


----------



## Lesso (May 29, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I absolutely love the strain green crack.  I hope to have a female cross of that outside this summer... enjoy this grow.



My first time with the strain, but i have several grows from this breeder. They always outperform any other breeder i have growing. Im hoping to get a couple of keeper moms as i plan on cloning these.


----------



## Lesso (May 30, 2017)

Spreading them out... 

View attachment 517864232.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jun 2, 2017)

Almost a full screen. I dont see this as going any more than 2 weeks before flip. Tons of side branching that will soon be tops. 

View attachment 20170602_132820.jpg


View attachment 20170602_132825.jpg


View attachment 20170602_132832.jpg


----------



## 400watter (Jun 7, 2017)

Welcome back lesso. I shall pull up a chair. Looking good. I have just started using fabric pots myself and liking them so far.


----------



## Kraven (Jun 7, 2017)

Looking good Lesso, she will fill the screen in a minute and then the show will kick off....looks like this will be a monster.


----------



## Lesso (Jun 7, 2017)

400watter said:


> Welcome back lesso. I shall pull up a chair. Looking good. I have just started using fabric pots myself and liking them so far.



Yeah. I dont think i will ever not use fabric pots. Love em


----------



## Lesso (Jun 7, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Looking good Lesso, she will fill the screen in a minute and then the show will kick off....looks like this will be a monster.



I think so too. I bet less than 2 weeks from here. I also started some seeds for the next round. 

View attachment IMG_3132.jpg


View attachment IMG_3130.jpg


View attachment IMG_3129.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jun 11, 2017)

Four days later and im second guessing the two week prediction i made. This screen is looking jam packed already. Today im going to clean the under side and take clones. Cleaning it up will help make a better prediction of when to flip. These being new strains to me, i dont know how they will react to a heavy handed pruning. All looks healthy and strong so im hoping for a fast recovery and vigorous regrowth. I will post again after clean up. Wish me luck. 

View attachment 518888410.jpg


View attachment 518888448.jpg


View attachment 518888427.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 11, 2017)

Pretty fun stuff up in here. Looking great. who is the breeder of your green crack?


----------



## Lesso (Jun 12, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Pretty fun stuff up in here. Looking great. who is the breeder of your green crack?



HSO is the breeder. I have always had great results from thier line up.


----------



## Lesso (Jun 12, 2017)

Cleaned up the bottoms a bit. Im goingto take my clones next week and flip to 12 hours. I decided to do the cleanup in two stages in order to reduce the amount of stress on the plants. 

View attachment 20170611_204101.jpg


View attachment 20170611_204104.jpg


View attachment 20170611_204050.jpg


View attachment 20170611_204112.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jun 14, 2017)

Theyve perked up nicely since last time. I only have a few squares not filled. Shouldnt be long now. Im thinking i may flip in 4 days. 

View attachment 519087846.jpg


----------



## 400watter (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow that's awesome. You are very good at scrog. Btw i checked out your gummy bear recipe, pretty cool might have to try that sometime.


----------



## Lesso (Jun 15, 2017)

400watter said:


> Wow that's awesome. You are very good at scrog. Btw i checked out your gummy bear recipe, pretty cool might have to try that sometime.



Thanks 400. Yeah everyone i share those gummies with loves them.


----------



## Lesso (Jun 19, 2017)

Time to flip. I need one more tuck and to finish cleaning up the underscreen. Took a bunch of clones of the 4 plants. Put them in the aerocloner. Hopefully i find a keeper. 

View attachment 20170618_203554.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jul 4, 2017)

Flipped on the 28th of june. Plants are stretching and i need to clean under the screen after the stretch is over. The clones have all rooted and will go in thier own little tent to veg out until these 4 are done. They look nice and healthy and the green crack are all very similar in structure. The sage is lanky...very sativa. 

View attachment 20170702_203744.jpg


View attachment 20170702_203728.jpg


View attachment 20170702_203721.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jul 10, 2017)

Day 14 of flower. Lots of stretch from the sativa sage and two clear phenos of green crack. One is stretchy and the others are thicker and more compact. No issues so far. Fingers crossed. Also i cleaned up the bottoms quite a bit. Weeks away. 

View attachment 20170709_181021.jpg


View attachment 20170709_181025.jpg


View attachment 20170709_181029.jpg


View attachment 20170709_181034.jpg


View attachment 20170709_181049.jpg


View attachment 20170709_181320.jpg


View attachment 20170709_181333.jpg


View attachment 20170709_181342.jpg


View attachment 20170709_181042.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jul 18, 2017)

Some pics from yesterday. They look healthy and frosty. 

View attachment IMG_3413.jpg


View attachment IMG_3411.jpg


View attachment IMG_3412.jpg


View attachment IMG_3415.jpg


View attachment IMG_3418.jpg


View attachment IMG_3416.jpg


----------



## 400watter (Jul 19, 2017)

Nice Lesso, can see lots of trichomes. That pic with the pinkish led lighting looks great.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2017)

OH YUM. that looks beautiful and tasty.. lots o frost... great job lesso.


----------



## Lesso (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks rose and 400. The plants under the kind led are much more dense and are throwing sick amounts of pistils. Im probably going to nix the 1k hps next time. There is a big difference in the one greencrack under the hop and the two green cracks under the kind led. Much better structure and way frostier. 

View attachment 20170719_173410.jpg


View attachment 20170719_173404.jpg


View attachment 20170719_173241.jpg


View attachment 20170719_173233.jpg


View attachment 20170719_173219.jpg


View attachment 20170719_173213.jpg


View attachment 20170719_173201.jpg


View attachment 20170719_173157.jpg


View attachment 20170719_173130.jpg


View attachment 20170719_173126.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 19, 2017)

I have seen that with my led too, lots more trichomes it seems. Mojo for the finish. I gave away my hps.


----------



## Lesso (Jul 20, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I have seen that with my led too, lots more trichomes it seems. Mojo for the finish. I gave away my hps.



Thanks for the mojo...and back at you for your outdoor grow.


----------



## 400watter (Jul 22, 2017)

I think I'm sold on led for my next upgrade. I was thinking bigger tent and a 600w hps but after seeing quite a lot of led grows on MP i think led will be a good choice especially in the warmer months where i live. Looking amazing as always lesso.


----------



## Lesso (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks 400.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 23, 2017)

That's one bulging SCROG, gonna take a while to chop it!!!


----------



## Lesso (Jul 24, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> That's one bulging SCROG, gonna take a while to chop it!!!



Dont i know it. At least i have help this time.


----------



## Lesso (Aug 1, 2017)

The green crack is mostly cloudy trichomes. Im almost ready to chop. 20 days at most. Man that was fast. I see why its so popular with such a fast finishing time. The sage being a lot more sativa dom will take a bit longer. 

View attachment 20170730_193238.jpg


View attachment 20170730_193219.jpg


View attachment 20170730_193214.jpg


View attachment 20170730_192900.jpg


View attachment 20170730_192845.jpg


View attachment 20170730_192826.jpg


View attachment 20170730_192819.jpg


View attachment 20170730_192813.jpg


----------



## 400watter (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice work Lesso. Some nice fat colas there. Those girls weren't mucking about.


----------



## Lesso (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks 400. The led has so far made much bigger and more compact buds.


----------



## Lesso (Aug 11, 2017)

Well, im at 44 days since 12 12. The buds need tied up every other day. They are absolutely glistening with resin. I couldnt be happier until i get another kind led. The sage and green crack under the hps are looser and stretchier. The green crack under the led is super dense and super sticky. I dont think th led side has much longer before chop. I will let the sage go a bit longer probably. Looks great for 44 days. 

View attachment IMG_3639.jpg


View attachment IMG_3640.jpg


View attachment IMG_3641.jpg


View attachment IMG_3642.jpg


View attachment IMG_3644.jpg


View attachment IMG_3645.jpg


View attachment IMG_3647.jpg


----------



## 400watter (Aug 12, 2017)

Haha look at all them strings, i bet it was tedious work supporting all them buds. Looks very good Lesso. They are packing on size now.


----------



## Lesso (Aug 12, 2017)

Tedious and sticky. I needed lots of alcohol to wipe offthe resin from my hands and arms lol.


----------



## Lesso (Aug 31, 2017)

Ok. Final pics before i chopped em down. The green crack i quite purple and very dense with a generous amout of trichomes. I had them at mostly cloudy, a few clear a few amber. The sage honestly needed a week or two more, but i needed the space. Trichs are mostly clear and cloudy. Buds are a little bit under developed but very resinous. The buds under the kind led were much more dense. I even had a little budrot in the bigger muds. That was a result of not enough airflow combined with a lot of extra atmospheric humidity caused by T.S. Harvey. But overall i have a lot of super dense, sticky nugs. I give this grow a b- based on not controlling the canopy or humidity. I would definitely grow hso green crack again. 

View attachment 20170830_150605.jpg


View attachment 20170830_150521.jpg


View attachment 20170830_150518.jpg


View attachment 20170830_150508.jpg


View attachment 20170830_132815.jpg


View attachment 20170830_132807.jpg


View attachment 20170830_132801.jpg


View attachment 20170830_132755.jpg


View attachment 20170830_132735.jpg


View attachment 20170830_132727.jpg


View attachment 20170830_132723.jpg


----------



## 400watter (Sep 2, 2017)

I hope you get a great haul Lesso. Bud rot sucks and can ruin a crop in a matter of days, happened to me once outdoors and the whole plant was ruined within a week. I think you did the right thing clearing out the tent when you did. A really good clean and you should be back on track in no time.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 2, 2017)

400watter said:


> I hope you get a great haul Lesso. Bud rot sucks and can ruin a crop in a matter of days, happened to me once outdoors and the whole plant was ruined within a week. I think you did the right thing clearing out the tent when you did. A really good clean and you should be back on track in no time.



Exactly. Time to sterilize. I noticed a bit of whitefly infestation going on too. The cooler dryer weather of the next couple of months is a lot easier to grow in.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 5, 2017)

225 grams from the sage plant. Had a herm in the group as i found some seeds. Thats gonna hurt the yeild for sure. I still have to final trim the 3 green cracks. Will post weight and some bud shots later.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2017)

That green crack cola looks amazing. Are those humbolt seeds? Please give us a smoke report so I can be jealous.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 6, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> That green crack cola looks amazing. Are those humbolt seeds? Please give us a smoke report so I can be jealous.



Thanks rose...yes hso seeds. The final smoke report will come when a little more of a cure sets in. They are a bit raw right now. I can tell you the TH seeds sage n sour is quite special. Very trippy and potent and smells like orange zest. I wish i had a little more time to let her run.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 6, 2017)

Sage n Sour...225g super special smoke. Almost satori like. 

View attachment 20170906_113718.jpg


View attachment 20170906_114138.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Sep 6, 2017)

Green crack....790g
Had a herm in the bunch throw some pollen. There is a bit of seeding which hurt my yield a bit. The tester buds have a mango-ish smell mixed with skunkyness. The smoke is smooth and the stone is giddy and happy at first followed by a deep drop off into couch lock 40 minutes later. Great stuff here. So the scrog produced 915 grams of high quality bud.  Even though there were a few seeds, im mostly happy with the yield. B minus on the grow. A minus on the buds. 

View attachment 20170906_114314.jpg


View attachment 20170906_114204.jpg


View attachment 20170906_114304.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Sep 22, 2017)

I have processed all of the trim from this grow with dry ice and ended up with nearly 2oz of light blond keif. The keif itself smells like funky orange peels. Time to make some edibles.
After curing 2 weeks inthe jars the green crack and sage have smoothed out considerably. As would be expected. So here are the final reports:
GREEN CRACK (HUMBOLT SEEDS ORG.)
This one was really easy to grow. Massive explosive growth in the hydro system i use, lots of branching and really took well to the screen. Of the three plants i grew, the two under the led didnt really stretch much at all. The other plant which did stretch was under an hps. All 3 had nice frosty colas which turned slightly purple in the end of flower. The densest of those nugs were found under the led. I didnt trim them super close as the sugar leaves were so frost covered i didnt see much point in putting them in the trim pile. 
When i smell these buds i get a skunky, fruity smell and as i break them open or grind them i am overwhelmed with a mango perfume that is quite nice. They are cured to 62% rh and are near a complete cure after only 2 weeks. The smoke is quite expansive with sweet peppery flavors. For me, the high is very creepy, not feeling effects until halfway through a bowl or cone. As the high begins very sativa like and socially euphoric. 45 minutes later and i need to lay down....or smoke another cone lest I begin a descent into couchlock. Very good pain relief quality as well.  I would most surely recommend this to anyone looking for an all around utility smoke. Im glad to have this in my lineup. 

SAGE N SOUR (T.H.SEEDS)
For never having grown anything from this breeder i am really pleasantly surprised. Fairly easy to grow and like green crack, took very well to the scrog. Very sativa and a lot like satori in structure. My only complaint is the massive amount of stretch after flipping to 12 hrs. Without a scrog i would have run out of vertical space very quickly. I took these down a week or two early and i was dusted lightly by a hermie. Im sure i didnt get all i could out of her. 
The buds are light and frosty like most sativa doms. A very strong orange peel\zest odor hits you immediately after opening the jars. There is almost no skunky smell\earthy smell at all. Upon grinding them you are treated to a citrus fruit salad across the palate. 
The smoke is full bodied and imparts an almost immediate headrush high that will have you floating out of your seat after only a couple of tokes. The taste is sweet and follows with a fuel aftertaste denoting the sour diesel lineage. The high is lasting and lets you down easy unlike the green crack allowing you to smoke early and still have a productive day. I share this with friends and the laughter and wierd ideas are sure to follow. I wish i had let her continue for the las two weeks she really needed as i am sure i missed some weight gain. That being said i still got 8 oz out of the one plant. Not too shabby. I would highly recommend to satori lovers and sativa conoisseurs. I will most surely grow this on again.
Thanks for check out my journal everyone.


----------



## 400watter (Sep 29, 2017)

Great work lesso. Massive haul. Shame about the hermi i hope it didn't do too much damage


----------



## Lesso (Sep 29, 2017)

I dont think it was too bad. Ive only found a few seeds here and there.


----------



## notthecops (Feb 2, 2020)

Old post, I know. But thanks for the side by side comparison of LED vs HPS!


----------



## Lesso (Feb 2, 2020)

notthecops said:


> Old post, I know. But thanks for the side by side comparison of LED vs HPS!


It was my pleasure. I have the th seeds sage n sour... Maybe next grow


----------



## Steve1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Theyve perked up nicely since last time. I only have a few squares not filled. Shouldnt be long now. Im thinking i may flip in 4 days.
> 
> View attachment 244371


I know this is an older post but once you set up a scrog, Can you still get in there to pick off dying leaves and such? I don't like leaves falling off and sitting on the soil. I assume you can still reach around through the top to clean things up?


----------



## Lesso (May 1, 2020)

Steve1 said:


> I know this is an older post but once you set up a scrog, Can you still get in there to pick off dying leaves and such? I don't like leaves falling off and sitting on the soil. I assume you can still reach around through the top to clean things up?


I leave myself enough room to be able to reach under.


----------

